

West Sacramento Stealth Startup Seeks Technical Co-founders - ChuckFrank

Eliminating arbitrage in the peer to peer secondary marketplace for objects of uncertain value.<p>I am looking for talented and skilled technical developers to join me as we completely re-invent the online marketplace for objects of uncertain value.  From the ground up, we are going to build an online marketplace engine, unlike anything that has been developed for the web thus far. The reality is that all of the current online marketplace services were built using the WRONG model.  From the biggest online marketplace, to the smallest, the marketplace mechanics for objects of uncertain value are wrong.  And that is what we are going to fix.  We are going to build a radically new marketplace engine that promises to make the selling and buying of stuff of uncertain value
1. More rewarding
2. Safer
3. A lot more fun<p>Then once we’ve built this amazing new buying and selling engine, we are going to crush right through the existing competition with the half dozen major inefficiencies that they’ve built up around their services and convert their existing buyers and sellers to our marketplace.<p>What I am looking for are some tough minded, talented, savvy technical co founders that are willing to de-camp to West Sacramento, to enjoy the cheapest regional overhead within earshot of Silicon Valley and focus on an intensive build period to create the worlds’ greatest online marketplace.<p>The key areas of support that I need are:
1. Front-end development
2. Back- end development
3. Mobile development
4. Security
5. E-commerce<p>Details:<p>We will Bootstrap.
With a clear revenue model, we will not be looking for early financial equity partners; we will build the company from the ground up ourselves.<p>Our culture.
We will show passion for the product and persevere through the inevitable challenges by being tough minded, detail oriented, and data driven.<p>Why Stealth?
This startup will stay in stealth mode until we have completed the build because we have major competitors that we will need to outmaneuver. We will need to build this thing and make it as solid as a rock and then, when ready, we will need to strategically release it upon our competitors.<p>Details?
The mechanical details for this new marketplace are only going to be shared with my future co-founders.  However, I can tell you that I have a detailed 25 point plan that comprehensively reinvents the online peer to peer marketplace with brand new mechanics for each point.<p>About Me?
As a graduate from Cornell ’97 (Governor’s scholarship recipient) and UCLA ’00 (Frank Israel scholarship recipient), with extensive startup experience in the US and abroad, I will be one of the cofounders. I will be in charge of product development, design, business development, sales and marketing.<p>What I need from you?
Assuming that want to join the team, and you are willing to work in West Sacramento for the build, I need to know:<p>1. CONTACT:  Your name and contact information
2. PAST WORK: What you have done in the past, with as much supporting documentation as you can provide.
3. TASK PROPOSAL: What tasks you can complete for this project, and how you might do that.  Please be specific in your task proposal.<p>west.sac.stealth@gmail.com<p>(No formal resumes are necessary. I am only interested in work that is relevant to this project.)<p>I will review your information and then if it looks like there might be a fit with the team, I will schedule a meeting for us to talk in more depth about working together.<p>If you accept my offer to join the team, naturally you’ll receive an equal equity share for your work, and you’ll be able to participate in future vetting and selection of the remaining cofounders.<p>PLEASE CROSS POST THIS POSTING TO OTHER SITES OF RELEVANCE. THANK YOU.<p>Key Words.  West Sacramento, Stealth Startup, Technical Cofounder recruiting
======
lazym
W.Sacto is OK, but I"m in the foothills 1 hour East of Sacto... will I need to
move across the River? What about occasional meetings of Team plus Skype or
GoToMeeting?

~~~
ChuckFrank
I strongly believe that it will be important for the team to work together, to
keep the momentum, focus and goals in check. Also, I believe that working
together will be essential to build the necessary foundation for the
inevitable future growth. If you are interested, and there's the possibility
of transitioning to W.Sac, contact me directly so that we can discuss the
possibilities further.

------
beatpanda
One tip- move across the bridge to Midtown or South Side Park. I'd consider
moving back to Sacramento from SV to work for a startup, but not West Sac.
Forget it.

~~~
ChuckFrank
Just off the 80 and the I-5, West Sacramento is the best California location
for inexpensive commercial and industrial property. Cross the bridge and the
rents doubles. Besides, the commute from Midtown to West Sac is 5 minutes.
Live the cool hot rod, swing time, rockabilly, hipster culture in Midtown
<http://www.shadyladybar.com/>, while working on an amazing product with great
neighborhood eats and the lowest overhead in West Sac.

